# Help with weed ID in Bermuda and Zeon



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

On hand I have Celsius, certainty, dismiss, weed B gon CCO and sedgehammer. Also some NOS. Can anyone give me some idea what to use to get rid of these? Can I mix a few things together to wipe them all out? Multiple apps?

Thank you for any guidance.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I like Dismiss this time of year, it'll smoke it faster than Certainty. You can throw in some Celsius if you'd like just to be sure, but usually Dismiss takes care of most things in my yard. It's always nice to spray as the yards going dormant - don't have to worry too much.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@gooodawgs thank you. I will mix up dismiss and Celsius and hopefully that will knock everything out.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I see Hairy Bittercress, Mouse Eared Chickweed, Caroline Geranium. The grassy weed looks like some sort of Sedge. Do the leaves spread out in a triangle? Is the stem trianglular? If so, its a sedge.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you for that info. Just found the picture this app and was able to id everything except the grassy ones.



The below says Poa annua?


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@****o1 the stems don't seem to be triangle like sedge. Maybe it's a difference sedge than I'm use to seeing.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The last pic looks like a blue grass seed head. Annual blue grass?


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes very well could be bluegrass. Hopefully dismiss and Celsius will knock it out. Thanks again.


----------

